# How could this be? File transfer wizard won't work



## fmonte (Dec 22, 2007)

It worked fine last week. Now when I go through the same steps I get an error message that says: The wizard cannot locate your new computer. Make sure the new computer is turned on and that your network is working properly. It worked fine before. I am doing the same exact steps. Is there something I could have done inadvertently to change this. Also, how do you check to see if your network is "working properly"? Thank you. Frank


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 22, 2007)

what system are you using? xp or vista? 
 just go to your network connections. and then right click on the connection that you are using. the flow that you recieved should be a lot more than what you send unless you have a full network, then it should be the same.
 if you need a picture to look at step by step on vista to see, I have one.


----------



## fmonte (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks Cold Storm: I am using xp. The rest of your message, I did not understand. I went to Network Connection and right clicked local area connection/properties/highligted internet protocal/properties and it said automatically get ip address and dns server. Please advise.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 22, 2007)

i would try and calling your internet provider... 
 does the driver for your connection have the latest update?

 When I got my old pc running again, I had to go to my internet provider and have them give me a usb cable to allow me to set up my internet. then after that I was able to update my ethernet card and use it then. But before it wouldn't allow me to get any internet connection because of the fact I didn't have the driver for my ethernet card.


----------



## fmonte (Dec 22, 2007)

I can get on the internet from either computer. I can see the shared folders in my workgroup and get to them from the old cumputer viewing the new computers shared files. I can see the old computer in my workgroup and I can view the shared files but when I click on them to open them I get the error message that I don't have access. I hope I explained this clear.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 22, 2007)

all right... networking is strange thing... go to the old computer and look at all your "file sharing" setups. Then you have to mirror the specs onto the new one. 
If they say you dont have the ability to have access, that would mean that you are using a log in type of windows.. go into your Admin. and have the ability to share files from all accounts... if you don't have this problem, then just go to network settings and make it to where you can share that folder... Then when you have it, throw a pic or something into the folder.

Step by Step.
1. Look at admin. to see if your allowing file sharing.
2. Make sure you are file sharing for everyone in your network.
3. Go into your network folder and see if you are allowing through that.
4. Drop something in your share folder
5. see if it is visible for both computers.

If you get stuck just pm me.


----------



## fmonte (Dec 23, 2007)

I am not able to follow the path that you are suggesting. How specifically(click by click) do I see if the file is sharing for everyone. What is frustrating is: I see the workgroup and the computer but when I click on it I get the error message that it is not accessible. On the other hand I can access the new computer from the old just not the other way around. BTW, my new computer is xp pro and the old is xp home, would that make a difference?


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 23, 2007)

Determining how the network is structured
Before you troubleshoot home networking issues, first determine the topology of the network. The network's topology is how the network is structured. There are several common home network topologies:
•	The computers are connected to a hub, and there is no Internet connection. In this configuration, the computers are generally assigned IP addresses in the range of 169.254.x.y, where x and y are numbers between 1 and 254.
•	The computers are connected to a hub. One computer has a connection to the Internet. That connection is shared by using Internet Connection Sharing. This connection can be a dial-up connection or a broadband connection (typically xDSL or a cable modem). In this configuration, the computer that shares the connection generally assigns IP addresses to other computers on the home network. The computer that is sharing the connection will have IP address 192.168.0.1 configured for the adapter that is connected to the home network. Other computers on the network will have addresses in the range 192.168.0.x, where x is a number between 2 and 254.
•	The computers are connected to a hardware network address translation (NAT) device that provides a connection to the Internet. In this configuration, the computers generally receive an IP address from the NAT device. Typically, the NAT device uses the address 192.168.0.1 and assigns addresses to other computers in the range 192.168.0.x, where x is a number between 2 and 254.
•	The computers are connected to a hub, and the hub is connected to the Internet through a broadband connection. This configuration is also known as an edgeless network. In this configuration, the computers on the home network each have an IP address that is provided by the Internet service provider (ISP). The addresses that are used vary depending on the ISP.
•	The computers are connected to a hub, and each computer has a separate dial-up connection or broadband connection to the Internet. In this configuration, the computers generally use automatically assigned IP addresses for their home network adapters. Typically, the network adapters assign IP addresses in the range of 169.254.x.y. The computers use ISP-provided addresses for their Internet connections.


which one of these is yours?


----------



## fmonte (Dec 24, 2007)

I think #3. Roadrunner comes into my modem and then I run an ethernet cable to the router and that is where I plug in ethernet cables from the two computers. Here is what my Ipconfig says if that might help you. 

New machine desktop: 192.168.1.3, laptop(the old machine) is 192.168.1.2. When I type in the desktops number from the laptop, I get right into the shared folders but when I do it the other way around I get the error "no access".


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 24, 2007)

Roadrunner is a sun of a, when it comes to networking. It shows that you are having wrong ip addresses.  There is a way to do it manually, but I have forgotten since I haven't had a network in a few years. 
 I think you should look at http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=47188&page=2


----------

